# General bloodline info



## m.o.t (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi can anyone help me on some general info on these bloodline, CARVER, SPIKE, BOUDREAUX, HANK AND ZEBO.

Thanx:snap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

where's cane? lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

What do you want to know????

Boudreaux
http://www.riospitbull.com/floyd_boudreaux.htm

Colby
http://www.riospitbull.com/colby_dogs.htm

Carver

http://www.dawnrestdogs.org/STORIES_MAURICECARVER.html


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Zebo
http://www.dawnrestdogs.org/STORIES_ZEBODOGS.html

Spike
http://tecnored.net/tgpitbulls/tgpitbulls/stories_and_match_reports/garners_spike.htm

Hank
http://www.angelfire.com/extreme3/heartoftheapbt/Hank.html


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

NEELA said:


> where's cane? lol


Adams zebo was bred by the legendary dog man lester hughes[mountain man]he was a champion dog fighter and also a man biter,he was a black dog typical of other lester hughes dogs like the great homer.
floyd boudreaux was a dog man who bred legends such as eli but is as well know for being busted a few years ago with his son for breeding fighting dogs.
hank was a grch 5xw owned by a man by the name of burton,i figure your talking about the game dog correct?
carver was a old timer who i believe founded his line off of tudors dibo a larger catch weight apbt......


----------



## m.o.t (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx for your comments.


----------



## rade (Jul 2, 2007)

You can read about this lines in Stratton's books they are full of old storys about this guy's and there dogs.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Alot of these dogs/men/bloodlines are tied together. For example Carver dogs came off of alot of Boudreaux's blood.

For example Carvers Stompanato (ROM) sired such CH as Bocephus and GRCH JIM BOB. This dog was just about a pure Boudreaux dog. Sired out of Carvers BLACK SHINE and BLACK BEAUTY. Shine is Boudreax' Eli JR by Clemmons Bendy wich is ELI X Spook, both Boudreax, and BEAUTY is Bullyson on top!

Funny thing is if you trace Hanks blood back you find SPIKE and Carver!

How about Garners GR CH SPIKE> well if one were to look at the pedigree, what do you see in the 3rd generation? Thats Right Boudreaux and Carver....again. Obviously the two bloodlines worked well in conjunction with one another.

COLBY

IMO this was one of the truest bloodlines EVER available. These dogs were truely a bloodline. John didnt outcross much at all and you could tell in his dogs. Over time they did become distiguished, you could look at a dog and recognize its breeding! Truly a dedicated dogman!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

!!!!!WOW!!!!!:cheers:


----------

